# Supernatural



## ndmellen (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm surprised that I haven't seen this mentioned yet. Along with being one of my favorite shows, I've garnered any number of ideas from it.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 8, 2013)

I like Supernatural. The first couple of seasons were a bit boring, in terms of the 'monster of the week' stuff, but it picked up, particularly once the show shifted more towards Dean as the main character. I don't care much for Sam. I loved it once the more Biblical elements were introduced. The angels were great - Castiel, Gabriel, Lucifer, Balthazar, Anna... I haven't been too interested in this most recent season, though. Crowley is excellent, but the plot is a bit contrived and it seems to be rehashing a lot of points (plus it was renewed for two more seasons and I have no idea where they can go from here). The actors are all great - Jensen Ackles and Mark Sheppard, in particular.

I wish they'd stop killing off all of the female characters.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe that was my problem with it... I watched the first season and a bit and got bored with the MotW formula that I wandered off and stopped watching.
And a small thing... I got confused by the characters' names... I was so used to seeing Jared Padalecki as Dean in the "Gilmore Girls" that as soon as anyone said the name I looked at the wrong character...
I like a good [or bad] Angel [just finished listening to Neverwhere on the radio] so I might go back to Supernatural...


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 8, 2013)

I do tend to watch it after Arrow.
I did like the Hell hounds, I liked the quest to close the gates of hell.

But it was a negitive with the last show, Why would God set up in the quest to close the gates of hell, by having the human go to hell and bring someone out of hell as the second step? Maybe the last step, if even then. Why have the gate be used when your trying to close it? IMHO all the steps should be on Earth.  Biggest reason not to require a trip to hell? You have to use a devil(minion) to complete the task. Why would God encourage working with devils to complete the quest. (I'll admit, I only watched part of this, maybe they explained it better later on)
Hell hound blood: thumbs up
Travel to hell and back with a condemned soul: thumbs down.

The females are the red shirts?  I guess they have to do this, or the team would break up or add another role, and limit the continuous womanizing of the main characters.


----------



## wordwalker (Apr 8, 2013)

This isn't the best time for it. The first five seasons were the main arc (and okay, if you hate MotW it did take years to build momentum) and they did great. Six and seven had new showrunners, but they held up pretty well. But seven years is about the time a show often dies a dignified death of old age, and I'm not impressed by the current season eight (and there'll be a ninth too). 

Still, some eps even now have had their moments.


----------

